# 2015 Ibanez models



## GBH14 (Jan 2, 2015)

I saw this posted on Ibanez UK's Facebook page earlier...

NAMM 2015: Ibanez announces 2015 guitar line-up | Ibanez JEM77P Steve Vai JEM Premium | Guitar News | MusicRadar

A couple of nice models but still a severe lack of high end fixed bridge models. I hope there are more than showed here. 

These may just be UK models, I don't know, the guys in the states may see something different/better...


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 2, 2015)

Id like to get my hands on a At10rp to try out

I also like the normal looking hardtails..


----------



## s4tch (Jan 2, 2015)

This UK lineup lacks the Prestige line. There's only a few MIJ sig models, and the rest is Premium, "standard", or GIO. However, this FR kicks major ass:







Only if it was MIJ...


----------



## Forkface (Jan 2, 2015)

i would love to see the wenge neck'd RGs in the States, but I have a feeling they wont see american soil.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 2, 2015)

Pretty underwhelmed by this lot, although I do like the blue JEM, purple JS and of course the Paul Stanley model. 

Anything that keeps Ibanez making proper Icemen is cool by me.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 2, 2015)

According to what I have heard, we should be expecting more. We will be seeing some good stuff again this year.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jan 2, 2015)

I liked the white splatter Komrad20 a little better, but this is still pretty cool.







Also, this is just adorable.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 2, 2015)

Ibby's version of the tele is so ugly it should be illegal.

That baby tube screamer makes me not care. Legalize ugly teles!


----------



## musicaldeath (Jan 2, 2015)

That PS Iceman looks awesome. I may have to check that out.


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 2, 2015)

So is this the US or Uk catalog? OR we dont know yet?

Super keen on the Blue inlay Jem, looks perdy.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 3, 2015)

Best thing there is the Gio with Panther pickguard...and that says a lot...


----------



## manu80 (Jan 3, 2015)

looks like I got to save for a PS iceman now


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 3, 2015)

I really wonder if the USA lineup will be similar considering how different from Europe it was last year. Can't wait until NAMM, I am excited as always.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm digging the roadcore models, I'd rock that premium for sure!

Also the PS models are pretty sick!


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 3, 2015)

As much as I love Icemans with pickguards, I never liked the PS Iceman.  However the PS120 inlays should be standard on all Icemans.

BUT FINALLY HIGH END ROADCORES! Those are a secret love of mine.

Satch models look cool.

The Mini TS is downright adorable.


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 3, 2015)

New Iron Label finish


----------



## lawizeg (Jan 3, 2015)

I NEED THAT TUBE SCREAMER.

When can I buy, where, and how many am I allowed to order at once?

Also that FR is sick! I like those, and I think that's the nicest looking one I've seen...would love to play one.


----------



## Wildebeest (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh man dat Andy


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 3, 2015)

Ahem.







Ibanez SRFF806-BKS SR Fanned Fret Bass - Black Stain - Rich Tone Music


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jan 3, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Ahem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes to Ibanez fanning keyboards


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jan 4, 2015)

I agree with those above - stoked about premium roadcores!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 4, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Ahem
> 
> Ibanez SRFF806-BKS SR Fanned Fret Bass - Black Stain - Rich Tone Music


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 4, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Ahem
> 
> Ibanez SRFF806-BKS SR Fanned Fret Bass - Black Stain - Rich Tone Music


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 4, 2015)

I just said "no wayyyyyyyyyyyyy" out loud and my family looked at me like I was insane. 

Dang Ibanez. If I need a new bass, I know who I'm going to.


----------



## lawizeg (Jan 4, 2015)

Impressed with Ibanez's willingness to move forward


----------



## The Shit Wolf (Jan 4, 2015)

s2k9k said:


> New Iron Label finish



Yes...this is exactly what I wanted when I saw the blue one, the blue didn't really intrest me and I've wanted a neck thru natural finish ibanez 7 string since I got my first rgt back in like 07'

Does anyone know if they make a black version of this new Gibraltar with the lower sides? I'd like to get this and replace everything with black hardware, that would look great! Why do they keep using gray and silver on everything?


----------



## Mr Richard (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh man, I would love one of those JEM77Ps or a UV71P. Though I wont lie I really just want the neck off the 77P for the maple/tree of life.

That AR looks sick though, loving the Neck Single coil.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 5, 2015)

That fanned fret bass is by far the most appealing thing I've seen so far. I mean some of those other stuff is cool and all, but nothing I'm looking to spend any money on.

2015 might see my first ESP or Schecter added to the arsenal.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 5, 2015)

We haven't seen any Prestiges so far, and that's usually where the cool stuff is.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 5, 2015)

Kinda interested in that 7 string floyded premium, but I am sorry, that much money for an Indo made guitar is fukking bullshit no matter how you try and spin it :/


----------



## Necris (Jan 5, 2015)

The FR and the Andy Timmons models.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 5, 2015)

I really love how the JEM77P looks but it costs more than my Prestige RG did when I bought it. What are the differences between the Edge Zero and Edge Zero II?


----------



## RickSchneider (Jan 5, 2015)

If the prestiges trump the ones from this years lineup then I will be super interested. After seeing that fanned bass i'm more than a little excited right now


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 5, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> We haven't seen any Prestiges so far, and that's usually where the cool stuff is.



Crossing my fingers.

Like to see some S7 Prestige's with Lo-Pro's and blank ebony boards. No abalone or gold/chrome hardware please.


----------



## Isolationist (Jan 5, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> No abalone or gold/chrome hardware please.



I don't know if I have enough faith in Ibanez to get away from the abalone. A lot of the models they released in 2014 had it.

It's awful.


----------



## GBH14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> We haven't seen any Prestiges so far, and that's usually where the cool stuff is.



I really hope there are some decent fixed bridge prestige's that aren't just black... Something a little more 'special' maybe


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 5, 2015)

The Shit Wolf said:


> Does anyone know if they make a black version of this new Gibraltar with the lower sides? I'd like to get this and replace everything with black hardware, that would look great! Why do they keep using gray and silver on everything?








...looks black, doesn't it?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> What are the differences between the Edge Zero and Edge Zero II?



Full description by Rich from Ibanez Rules here:

http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/2011/hardware.htm


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 5, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks of Jem every time those three letters are in that order?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 5, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> We haven't seen any Prestiges so far, and that's usually where the cool stuff is.



Please let there be a fixed bridge, passive route, mahogany body Prestige .


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 5, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Am I the only one who thinks of Jem every time those three letters are in that order?



*Normandie 2014: Accueil - Jeux équestres mondiaux*



Wait what ?


----------



## GBH14 (Jan 5, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Please let there be a fixed bridge, passive route, mahogany body Prestige .



a maple fret-board (would settle for ebony), fixed bridge, passive route, 6 string prestige would get my money instantly.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 5, 2015)

If they bring the great looking RG721's to the US i'll be happy


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 5, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Please let there be a fixed bridge, passive route, mahogany body Prestige .




There's the FR-6UC from 2014 (I have one of them, actually). Even has an ebony board. I'd like to see that series expanded, and I'd like to see some new colors on the classic Prestiges (the AR and hollowbody models).


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jan 5, 2015)

Isolationist said:


> I don't know if I have enough faith in Ibanez to get away from the abalone. A lot of the models they released in 2014 had it.
> 
> It's awful.



Yes it is, awful. Really hoping they get away from that. Chance are not good though.



GBH14 said:


> I really hope there are some decent fixed bridge prestige's that aren't just black... Something a little more 'special' maybe



That would be nice too. I'd like to see some red or purple. Even some more natural finishes. Enough black already. I'd like a fixed bridge Ibby, just wish they'd use Hipshots instead of the ones they use.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 5, 2015)

OMG, I just noticed that the "jem" uses an edge zero II 

blasphemy


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 5, 2015)

This guy gives a preview of some stuff coming to the USA:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH3pCw_XWlo


----------



## lawizeg (Jan 5, 2015)

The UC series is really cool, I like that they took the Prestige line a little bit of a step up.

I just _really dislike_ matte finishes. Especially black ones.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 5, 2015)

I dig the white Universe, it's pretty cool looking.
That 8 string LP is just ridiculous


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 6, 2015)

The Arz is also only 25 scale which is even more sad for an 8 string.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 6, 2015)

I kinda doubt the ARZ8 is going to be 25".


----------



## LordHar (Jan 6, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> The Arz is also only 25 scale which is even more sad for an 8 string.



The ARZ 8 string is a 27" scale.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 6, 2015)

Yesterday you could access to the specs from this page
Ibanez Guitars | 7, 8 & 9-String Guitars
and it said 25 scale, now it's not there anymore.
I wouldn't have pulled a number out of my ass just cause


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 6, 2015)

The LTD H-308 was only 25.5 inches, and I loved both them that I owned. Throw a .080+ on that guy and you'll be fine, unless you like your strings to be super tight. For some reason, though, I can't see Ibanez making the ARZ 8 string 25" when literally all their other 8's are 27".


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 6, 2015)

In the vid posted on the other thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-2015-new-models-namm-thread.html#post4262102
Aguy shows the pdf of the new Ibby catalogue and the ARZ 8 strings is indeed 27"


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 6, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Please let there be a fixed bridge, passive route, mahogany body Prestige .



BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be definitely getting one of these. It even has a wenge veneer to make it look different to the old Mahogany Body 7s. 







There is also an ?S shape? 7 with a Mahogany body/Quilt top:





There are also 4 Mahogany body Indo RGs with new Quantum pickups:






Here is what I'm guessing is finally a production 6 string version of what they were experimenting with when they built my Koa Protoype. The marbled rosewood sounds interesting. I do wish it had a mahogany body so it sounded like mine.


----------



## GBH14 (Jan 6, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


>



Please, please, please let there be a 6 string version of this!


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 6, 2015)

Surprised the floral Jem is so expensive, is it just me? Find it a bit strange that you can get a Prestige for same price or slightly more, I thought the whole idea of the Indo guitars was for them to be cheaper then the prestige line?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 6, 2015)

One of the new 7421s might tempt me.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 6, 2015)

eightsixboy said:


> Surprised the floral Jem is so expensive, is it just me? Find it a bit strange that you can get a Prestige for same price or slightly more, I thought the whole idea of the Indo guitars was for them to be cheaper then the prestige line?




Stevie has to get his cut, ya know....

Actually you can get a Prestige with an original edge for less than the Indo Jem/UV series. I think it is going to be a tough sell really (the Premium siggy models). Especially once the reviews start coming out.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 7, 2015)

jl-austin said:


> Stevie has to get his cut, ya know....
> 
> Actually you can get a Prestige with an original edge for less than the Indo Jem/UV series. I think it is going to be a tough sell really (the Premium siggy models). Especially once the reviews start coming out.



Ibanez doesn't believe in the used market.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 7, 2015)

eightsixboy said:


> Surprised the floral Jem is so expensive, is it just me? Find it a bit strange that you can get a Prestige for same price or slightly more, I thought the whole idea of the Indo guitars was for them to be cheaper then the prestige line?



Also, it has an edge zero two instead of the original edge like the premium seafoam green one was.


----------



## lawizeg (Jan 7, 2015)

One of those RG7421s is going to be my first 7, I think.


----------



## The omnipotent one (Jan 8, 2015)

Here's to hoping there's more maple fretboards in 2015.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 8, 2015)

The omnipotent one said:


> Here's to hoping there's more maple fretboards in 2015.



Read the rest of the thread


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 8, 2015)

Am I the only one who is in love with this one?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 8, 2015)

guitarister7321 said:


> Am I the only one who is in love with this one?



No, that thing is sweet. Reminds of the RG721 with a similar top, only a more eccentric shape. I'd definitely rock that


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 8, 2015)

lawizeg said:


> One of those RG7421s is going to be my first 7, I think.



yea mahogany body and poplar tops? can you even resist that? I'm thinking my first seven may be one as well.


----------



## The omnipotent one (Jan 8, 2015)

SoItGoesRVA said:


> Read the rest of the thread


Oh damn, didn't even see that video. 2015 is going to be my year.


----------



## cubix (Jan 8, 2015)

guitarister7321 said:


> Am I the only one who is in love with this one?



I would be if it had an AANJ or would be Neck Through but I believe it's the crappy "old school" joint with a plate... Hate them!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 11, 2015)

^You are indeed correct, and it's too bad. That thing could've been gad damn awesome with a sleek AANJ.






...I like the new Roadcore headstock a lot, BTW.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 11, 2015)

a shop in Paris already has the premium blue floral JEM


----------



## technomancer (Jan 11, 2015)

manu80 said:


> a shop in Paris already has the premium blue floral JEM



Yep a couple of Japanese retailers have the PGM in stock already.


----------



## Ibanez Rules (Jan 11, 2015)

The PBFP and the PWH are for January delivery, so do any day.


----------



## The Shit Wolf (Jan 11, 2015)

guitarister7321 said:


> Am I the only one who is in love with this one?



Ya know at first I was like meh about the headstock but after thinking about how bad it would look with the standard headstock this is starting to grow on me...but I'd prefer a standard hard tail on there tho but still sweet


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## s2k9k (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Isolationist (Jan 12, 2015)

I waited patiently for NAMM 2015 because I really wanted to see Ibanez release a 6-string RGD after that model being nonexistent from their lineup for two years.

They didn't announce one. Instead, they released two 7-string RGDs. I can't accurately describe my disappointment, but since the RGD420/421s are rare enough as it is, it will probably be a while before I get my hands on one.

What the hell, Ibanez? Why not release a 6-string RGD? You have done it in the past. Why not now?


----------



## cubix (Jan 12, 2015)

Ressurect the RGA 121 ? Why no RGA Ibanez ?


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jan 12, 2015)

s2k9k said:


>


Dusty like!


----------



## Isolationist (Jan 12, 2015)

cubix said:


> Ressurect the RGA 121 ? Why no RGA Ibanez ?



Whoa, let's not get too crazy. The lack of RGA models is particularly distressing, I agree. You don't discontinue your staples when they keep your brand together.


----------



## gunch (Jan 12, 2015)

guitarister7321 said:


> Am I the only one who is in love with this one?



nope


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone got any more info on this one? Will it be US only or will it be available in EU?


----------



## LordHar (Jan 13, 2015)

Fenceclimber said:


> Anyone got any more info on this one? Will it be US only or will it be available in EU?



It isn't in the EU catalog, maybe later on in the year?


----------



## Isolationist (Jan 13, 2015)

Fenceclimber said:


> Anyone got any more info on this one? Will it be US only or will it be available in EU?



If that was a six-string, non-trem, I would donate my genitals to science just to hold it.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA (Jan 13, 2015)

Isolationist said:


> If that was a six-string, non-trem, I would donate my genitals to science just to hold it.








Your words.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 13, 2015)

The blue one walks into the mayo/skerv path to me ! Nice !


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 13, 2015)

Funny that they still haven't sourced some black switches for the Iron Labels.


----------



## Eviga (Jan 13, 2015)

Does the poplar burl blue RG and S come in 6 string version too?


----------



## lawizeg (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow, I like that natural poplar _pickup-ringless_ S...and let's not think about the lack of RGAs. It hurts too much.


----------



## Lotra (Jan 14, 2015)

Any idea if it's coming out any 6 string fixed bridge with combo wenge/bubinga neck ?


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 18, 2015)

Fenceclimber said:


> Anyone got any more info on this one? Will it be US only or will it be available in EU?



This will be available in the US


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 18, 2015)

Isolationist said:


> If that was a six-string, non-trem, I would donate my genitals to science just to hold it.


 
here's one in stock already
Ibanez Iron Label RGIR20BFE Electric Guitar


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 18, 2015)

Or how about this neck thru with locking tuners

Ibanez RGIT20FE RG Iron Label Electric Guitar


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 18, 2015)

Isolationist said:


> I waited patiently for NAMM 2015 because I really wanted to see Ibanez release a 6-string RGD after that model being nonexistent from their lineup for two years.
> 
> They didn't announce one. Instead, they released two 7-string RGDs. I can't accurately describe my disappointment, but since the RGD420/421s are rare enough as it is, it will probably be a while before I get my hands on one.
> 
> What the hell, Ibanez? Why not release a 6-string RGD? You have done it in the past. Why not now?



Very few people actually want a 26.5 scale length 6 string. That is why. I actually asked my friend about this (he works at an ibanez competitor) and he reaffirmed my suspicion.


----------



## BigHandy (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi!

Any news/rumors about if Ibanez will release a 9 String Iron Label modell this year?

And if they will make Iron Label 8's in any other color than black (the white one is not available in my counrty and extremely rare anyway)?! I know they got that reddish IL8 with gold harware, but it looks a bit too "gypsy" to me(don't get me wrong, thou), something's just too over saturated on that color composition...

Edit: Is that deep-brown 8 string (just noticed the picture) an Iron Label? That would be really nice...


----------



## BigHandy (Jan 18, 2015)

s2k9k said:


> This will be available in the US



US Only? NOOOOOoooooooooooo.....


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 18, 2015)

BigHandy said:


> US Only? NOOOOOoooooooooooo.....



I'm not sure if it is US only. But I didn't see it in the EU catalog.


----------



## Isolationist (Jan 18, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Very few people actually want a 26.5 scale length 6 string. That is why. I actually asked my friend about this (he works at an ibanez competitor) and he reaffirmed my suspicion.



Damn. They could've released an RGD that wasn't an extended scale though. That's all I really wanted.


----------



## ryansuki (Jan 19, 2015)

s2k9k said:


> New Iron Label finish



Anyone know what model number this one is?

Wouldn't mind trying to get local pricing on this one. She's just gorgeous.

The Poplar burl one is also quite pretty, would love it in a 6.


----------



## DeepSixed (Jan 19, 2015)

I think that's the RGIT20FE that s2k9k posted earlier.


----------



## Black43 (Jan 19, 2015)

Welp, they revamped my RG970 with a wenge neck... Which is what I always wanted... if only I'd waited a year 
Also, that natural finish Iron Label caused a bit of stirring deep down when I first saw it. It will be mine!


----------



## ryansuki (Jan 19, 2015)

DeepSixed said:


> I think that's the RGIT20FE that s2k9k posted earlier.



I think that what I'm more trying to ask is whether this is confirmed by Ibanez or not as being a production model in 2015. 

Been searching a bit, and cant find any info. Would snap one of these up in a heartbeat if that was the case.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 19, 2015)

s2k9k said:


>



Is this a real thing that is going to be available in the US?


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Jan 19, 2015)

ryansuki said:


> I think that what I'm more trying to ask is whether this is confirmed by Ibanez or not as being a production model in 2015.
> 
> Been searching a bit, and cant find any info. Would snap one of these up in a heartbeat if that was the case.



Well, it's here: Ibanez RGIT27FE RG Iron Label 7-String Electric Guitar
(if that's the one you're looking for)


----------



## ryansuki (Jan 19, 2015)

NeubyWanKaneuby said:


> Well, it's here: Ibanez RGIT27FE RG Iron Label 7-String Electric Guitar
> (if that's the one you're looking for)



Yeah, that's the one, but in the natural finish. Not a fan of the blue, however that blue poplar one is just incredible.

[edit]

My bad, just saw they have the color option there. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Fathand (Jan 20, 2015)

That new white/rosewood Andy Timmons Premium model tickels my fancy, probably the only Ibanez that does.. smaller radius and a bit more thicker neck (though a tiny nut width!). 

Have to put that on the "must try" list.


----------



## wheelsdeal (Jan 20, 2015)

I am sold on the 6-string version of that neck-through natural Iron Label.

*Ibanez RGIT20FE*


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 20, 2015)

For some reason, plain Ibanez logos appeal to me more than Prestige of Premium ones, which feel like advertising. Plus, "premium" branding is all over the place nowadays and it gets on my nerves.


----------



## BigHandy (Jan 20, 2015)

ryansuki said:


> Anyone know what model number this one is?
> 
> Wouldn't mind trying to get local pricing on this one. She's just gorgeous.
> 
> The Poplar burl one is also quite pretty, would love it in a 6.



I would really like to have this one in a 8 OR even a 9 string version. That would be super. Thou, Schecter has some very similar finnish on their Banshee Elite 8 series, both look cool. Maybe worth a try for me.

Howerver, I would like to see these also in my country as well: Ibanez S8 8-String Electric Guitar and especially this: Ibanez SIR28FD Ibanez SIR28FD Iron Label S-Series 8 String Electric Guitar.
I dont thing they are new modells, but Ibanez's country related website dosen't show up the Iron Label S or any S series Extended 8 rangers.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 20, 2015)

Some are able to be preordered in uk. The rg7321 with the figures top ain 't really expensive


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 20, 2015)

Figuratively jerking it to that natural RGIT20FE


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 20, 2015)

Man I should be falling out of my seat with excitement at the chance to buy a white Universe (even if it is an Indonesian model...), and yet here I am about to pull the trigger and buy a Telecaster. Man, times change.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2015)

So JB Brubaker (August Burns Red) and longtime Ibanez user posted this the other day and it really made me wonder if a sig model is coming finally. 





please Ibanez give me the rga121 back 



probably just an LACS but I can hope


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 20, 2015)

Jake said:


> So JB Brubaker (August Burns Red) and longtime Ibanez user posted this the other day and it really made me wonder if a sig model is coming finally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. This is weird because if it was from the LACS I would assume (could be wrong) that it wouldn't have 'prestige' on the headstock. This very well could be a sig model. It looks as though it's using the Gibraltar Plus (as found on RGA121) instead of the Gibraltar II bridge; very interesting.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2015)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Cool. This is weird because if it was from the LACS I would assume (could be wrong) that it wouldn't have 'prestige' on the headstock. This very well could be a sig model. It looks as though it's using the Gibraltar Plus (as found on RGA121) instead of the Gibraltar II bridge; very interesting.


Yupp pretty much my thoughts on it too. We'll see.


----------



## Bleach31 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm not sure if he's getting a sig or not. If he does, I'll be picking one up. I thought it was a custom built for the Frozen Flame tour. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 20, 2015)

No sig has had "Prestige" on the headstock either. I welcome the RGA's return, but not necessarily if it has that graphic/inlay on it. Still kind of cool, though.


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2015)

Even if it had that graphic and inlay I'd still get it as ABR has literally shaped my guitar playing from the moment when I first heard of that little band from down the road


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 21, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> No sig has had "Prestige" on the headstock either. I welcome the RGA's return, but not necessarily if it has that graphic/inlay on it. Still kind of cool, though.



True, I wonder if this is just a modded RGA121 then? (new paint job, graphic, inlay). This would probably also explain why there is a Gibraltar Plus on there (I find it hard to believe Ibanez would go through the trouble of re-producing that bridge).


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jan 21, 2015)

Jake said:


> Even if it had that graphic and inlay I'd still get it as ABR has literally shaped my guitar playing from the moment when I first heard of that little band from down the road



You and I both man! We definitely had more than a handful of ABR jam sessions that really taught us. If they were to release his sig, I would definitely want something on the guitar that really defined it as his guitar. The stripes, yes, but even more to that.


----------



## GBH14 (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm a massive ABR fan and would love that to be a sig that will be released, but I very much doubt it is. I bet its one of his RGA's hes had refinished for the new tour - Look at the tuners, bridge and volume knobs - they are all different colours - the bridge is worn like all used RGA's are and the volume/tone knobs are then a mis-match to the tuners. 

It looks like the cutaways have been reshaped though with a beveled edge - looks really good. Here's to hoping that it is something Ibanez will release!!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 21, 2015)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Cool. This is weird because if it was from the LACS I would assume (could be wrong) that it wouldn't have 'prestige' on the headstock.



It's the other way around. There's been loads of LACS builds with the Prestige logo:


----------



## arcadia fades (Jan 21, 2015)

here's a UK shop link selling these new ibanez koa 6 prestiges....

Ibanez RG652KFX-KB Koa Brown












Not bad ibanez, shame its not an RGA though haha


----------



## electriceye (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish Ibanez would be more realistic with the JS sig. I'm sorry, but it's a standard basswood body with white paint. There's nothing on the entire guitar that really justifies a $2,000+k price tag.


----------



## porknchili (Jan 21, 2015)

electriceye said:


> I wish Ibanez would be more realistic with the JS sig. I'm sorry, but it's a standard basswood body with white paint. There's nothing on the entire guitar that really justifies a $2,000+k price tag.



It's what Satriani wants and he likes basswood and solid colors. Its not like ibanez is going to tell him what they want him to play. As for the price point, it really isn't that bad when you consider the popularity over the years with the JS line and the fact that its an MIJ.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 21, 2015)

porknchili said:


> It's what Satriani wants and he likes basswood and solid colors. Its not like ibanez is going to tell him what they want him to play. As for the price point, it really isn't that bad when you consider the popularity over the years with the JS line and the fact that its an MIJ.


 
 Pretty much. Both Satch and Vai chose basswood as the basis of their sigs. And also add Satch's specific choice of specs (high pass filter, coil taps), dimarzio (signature) pickups, quality hardware, it justifies the higher pricetag. 

Also note that not all JS models are basswood either. The JS 600, 700 and 1600 were mahogany, and hardtails to boot. Hell, the 700 had SD P90s! And the last 2 new JS24 orange and purple models are both alder. And then you have the anniversary luthite and Crystal Planet models too. 

In any case, I'm still waiting for this one to come as a production model:


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 21, 2015)

^Did you see Vai's light blue Jem with the maple fretboard? That's the guitar I want Ibanez to market.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 21, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^Did you see Vai's light blue Jem with the maple fretboard? That's the guitar I want Ibanez to market.


 
The Frost Blue?

Yeah, it was one of the 2 prototype models that served as the basis for the premium Jem. Vai ended up choosing the Seafoam Green instead.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jan 21, 2015)

So...do we get a knock-off UV777GR next year? How about a UV77MC replica premium?


----------



## pel (Jan 21, 2015)

an Andy Timmons prestige please.


----------



## psycle_1 (Jan 21, 2015)

In case someone hasn't mentioned it already, Ibanez has updated the US site with the new 2015 models.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 21, 2015)

In addition to the orange 655, I already know what I want.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 22, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The Frost Blue?
> 
> Yeah, it was one of the 2 prototype models that served as the basis for the premium Jem. Vai ended up choosing the Seafoam Green instead.




Dude.... Yes.... wtf, Steve Vai? That is clearly the cooler guitar. The things I'd do for that guitar.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm actually really liking this.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 22, 2015)

^Me too, if they had made the Prestige version in that color, it would be on my list.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## GBH14 (Jan 22, 2015)

arcadia fades said:


> here's a UK shop link selling these new ibanez koa 6 prestiges....
> 
> Ibanez RG652KFX-KB Koa Brown
> 
> ...



Nice, I really like that! I hope all the tops look as good. I may get rid of the RGA121 for one of those. I have the blue RG652FX already and I like it far more than the RGA!

I also really like the look of this too, I love the tight end bridge and the burl top looks great, shame its not MIJ though. A bit different (for me) in terms of woods though, Wenge and bubinga neck and wenge fretboard.


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 22, 2015)

The uk price for the jemjr is 365pound. Yes! I thought. one shop in the netherlands: a whopping 1299 euro's.. That can't be right


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 22, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


>



They gone and done it!

They need to skew the headstock a little so they can get rid of that extraneous bit of fretboard after the nut and find some angled pickups, but that's a very nice stab at this kinda thing.

...the bridges look like cosmo-finished Novax stuff, thought. I thought they'd over-design something in-house.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 22, 2015)

Don't know if this has already been posted (could see it anywhere). But I am rather excited about this. Paul Gilbert PGM80P.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CghjkabkRV0


----------



## Swyse (Jan 22, 2015)

Dooky said:


> Don't know if this has already been posted (could see it anywhere). But I am rather excited about this. Paul Gilbert PGM80P.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CghjkabkRV0



Yeah. pretty excited to try one of thes... wait a ....ing minute, not coming to the US.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 22, 2015)

^Did he lose some teeth? His T's and S's sound ... weird.

"Tshwenty-Tshwo frets"


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 22, 2015)

^He sounds very sick. 

I'm not used to him using a tremolo. It doesn't sound right.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 22, 2015)

^He has a red nose and he's sbeaguing ligue dis. I vote for a flu.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 22, 2015)

The PS1 Cracked Mirror..... This is stunning. I would love one













Ibanezrules.com said:


> PS1CM - Not only is Paul Stanley BACK, but Ibanez releases the coolest PS Paul ever played on tour. A guitar that was never available from Ibanez, the Cracked Mirror. Built in the Sugi Custom Shop the quality will be exceptional. These will be the finest Stanley models ever produced by any manufacturer.
> 
> PS1CM Prestige set in neck
> Jumbo frets
> ...



Gorgeous Gorgeous Guitar


----------



## Fathand (Jan 22, 2015)

Aaargh, I just said elsewhere that Ibanez doesn't really do it for me and then they release the new PGM - Ash + Rosewood. wider nut and a vintage trem! 

Curse you Ibanez, you might just take my money this year!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 22, 2015)

Sigh......... xxx


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 22, 2015)

I was hoping Ihsahn would have a signature model. Did you see his custom iceman for the 'In The Nightside Eclipse tour'... my goodness!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 22, 2015)

beerandbeards said:


> I was hoping Ihsahn would have a signature model. Did you see his custom iceman for the 'In The Nightside Eclipse tour'... my goodness!



Do you mean this one?






This one of his is stunning


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 22, 2015)

Louis Cypher said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUM-MA-NA HUM-MA-NA HUM-MA-NA


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 22, 2015)

THEY FINALLY DID IT! 
Ibanez guitars | Ibanez Iron Label: The new metal-to-the-core guitar series

So happy about a new xiphos


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2015)

I gotta say that the Xiphos is one of the few shapes that pulls of the stealth look perfectly. 

Inlayless > *

EDIT: I'd also love to see that Ishahn Iceman released, even though it's nearly a ripoff of the TAM.  That, and Daron Malakian's new black/gold Iceman.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 22, 2015)

That Xiphos looks to have a good spec, I had one of the original Xiphos 6 strings when they first came out and it was great. The advertising though, Ibanez love targeting the high school metal crowd.


----------



## Razor Eater (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm a huge Ibanez fan...hell I have 4 of em...but from a guitar standpoint, I'm not wowed this year Ibanez...not one bit

Now from the bass side of things, that is a different story


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2015)

How come no one told me about this?


----------



## Higgs (Jan 22, 2015)

Love the cracked mirror. This'll be a great year.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 22, 2015)

The JS25ART anniversary signature Joe Satriani | Joe Satriani Universe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1421828030&x-yt-cl=84411374&v=Sg2NsIh_iUI#t=18






Wow, has it really been 25 years?


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2015)

From Guitar Messanger


----------



## Axayacatl (Jan 22, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How come no one told me about this?






This is you ^^


----------



## PunchLine (Jan 22, 2015)

Razor Eater said:


> I'm a huge Ibanez fan...hell I have 4 of em...but from a guitar standpoint, I'm not wowed this year Ibanez...not one bit
> 
> Now from the bass side of things, that is a different story



I had to keep scrolling down forever to get to the bottom of the new bass products page and they all look awesome!


----------



## BigHandy (Jan 23, 2015)

I can't see anywhere in the catalog or at the Ibanez website the new 8 string version of this beauty: RGIT27FE Electric Guitars RG - RGIT27FE Iron Label | Ibanez guitars

I thought I saw earlyer some pics from the 8 sting version, but I must be hallucinating...

Any ideas?


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 23, 2015)

No one has mentioned the Paul Waggoner sig yet? I figured everyone would be going crazy for that.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jan 23, 2015)

The amp is pretty exciting, I'm definitely picking one of those up.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 23, 2015)

JoeyBTL said:


> No one has mentioned the Paul Waggoner sig yet? I figured everyone would be going crazy for that.



I saw the pic and i spent like an hour searching for it, I couldn't figure out who PW was of PWM100


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 23, 2015)

Can they make an Iceman without any abalone or bag of dicks inlays?

How about some natural finishes or stains?


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/213637-ngd-iceman-cometh.html


----------



## s4tch (Jan 23, 2015)

Dooky said:


> Don't know if this has already been posted (could see it anywhere). But I am rather excited about this. Paul Gilbert PGM80P.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CghjkabkRV0



Square heel


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 23, 2015)

I love that PGM80P very cool

Also the youtube vid is great! Drills & Guitars! What a combo!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 23, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The JS25ART anniversary signature Joe Satriani | Joe Satriani Universe
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1421828030&x-yt-cl=84411374&v=Sg2NsIh_iUI#t=18
> 
> ...



Wow


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 23, 2015)

1:13 for the JS25 closer look 

2:54 for the Iceman guitars


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 26, 2015)

Just one more picture of Iceman p0rn..... swiped from Khoi's FB post

I want one so bad.....!!!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 27, 2015)

Couple of Guitar World vids

Vai


Paul Stanley


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking to keep the bottom row of my pedal board nice and tidy so the Tubescreamer Mini will be a welcome addition.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 27, 2015)

"The starchild has made his return home..."
Come on believe it when you say it...salesmen....
So now i have to chose between the stanley (wish i could afford the cracked mirror, the washburn may drop in prices) , tthe stradi VMNT from dean and the xiphos...
The xiphos looks awesome despite the bolt on neck, but ebony board, no inlay, reverse head....mmm yummy


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 27, 2015)

Man. Ibanez is _killing _it in the bass department this year.






Six string P/J SR!

With fuckin' _Nordstrands!

_Christ!


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 27, 2015)

^^ a lot of the premium stuff comes with Nordies...weirdly the prestige ones don't.

I just got a price quote back for the blue floral premium - $2,000 CAD. Owies.


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 27, 2015)

Louis Cypher said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sincerely hope they do come out with this. It is more than likely that Ihsahn and Ibanez are working on prototypes at this point and we might not see something before NAMM 2016.


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 27, 2015)

In conclusion, i always felt that in comparison to other brands marketed for 'metal' players, Ibanez has consistently delivered the goods and is a few steps ahead of the game.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 27, 2015)

beerandbeards said:


> I was hoping Ihsahn would have a signature model. Did you see his custom iceman for the 'In The Nightside Eclipse tour'... my goodness!


If Ibanez did that, my wallet would become self aware & try to kill me  But seriously I would do anything for that guitar.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 28, 2015)

Put a deposit down with Rich at Ibanez Rules for the PC1 Cracked Mirror!! Wahoo!! Now just need to sell that kidney in the next few months to pay for it......


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 29, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> ^^ a lot of the premium stuff comes with Nordies...weirdly the prestige ones don't.



Yeah, I've got a Premium BTB5 that came with them. That's what sold me on them, actually .


----------



## lawizeg (Jan 29, 2015)

Jake said:


> Yupp pretty much my thoughts on it too. We'll see.



Oh dear lord. I've been waiting so long for Jake to get a sig...(I mean c'mon, Ben Bruce has one). Though I have to say if it's white, I'm allergic to white guitars. Hope it comes, and in some other color.


----------



## anunnaki (Jan 31, 2015)

Strongly considering one of these now :


----------



## WoodisWheretheMusicis (Jan 31, 2015)

I think the 2015 Prestige lineup is awesome! Downright pissed off about there not being any J. Customs, though!


----------



## manu80 (Feb 1, 2015)

OK one question....PS120 or Iceman IC500 ? ......


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 1, 2015)

manu80 said:


> OK one question....PS120 or Iceman IC500 ? ......


I think the PS120 will be nicer.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 5, 2015)

Now that the old model naming pattern seems to have gone partially out the window, has anyone figured out the new concept? An FX-suffix seems to have taken the place of the old 1 at the end. The first number seems to indicate the number of strings like in the olden days, the middle is the general "quality" and the last is the pickup configuration, with the previous last indicator number removed completely. Am I reading that right?


----------

